# Cartoon Network HD audio popping?



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

To complement my picture quality improvement thread...

Anyone else hearing lots of popping audio periodically on Cartoon Network HD?

Not all the time, and some worse than others... I am using optical connection to my receiver and thus far Cartoon Network is the only one experiencing the popping. It isn't all the time, but when it happens it is a loud staticky sounding "pffft" and then back to normal.

A couple of times the picture even went black, which indicates to me that Dish may still be tweaking this one a bit.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I have not heard this noise when I have watched it, but I have
not been watching Cartoon Network too much.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

HDMe said:


> To complement my picture quality improvement thread...
> 
> Anyone else hearing lots of popping audio periodically on Cartoon Network HD?
> 
> ...


I noticed it earlier. I was listening through HDMI direct to the TV.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

i noticed some popping earlier


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

I was reading the Cartoon Network HD thread in the DirecTV area and they have the same issue. It's at Turner's end, and it sounds like it's been going on for months. Maybe we should let DISH know and they can throw their weight at it.

EDIT: Oh and I'm experiencing it too. Sometimes the audio drops, other times it goes static for less then a second. It's quite unnerving.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If it is happening on DirecTV too, then maybe that gives some extra weight to fixing it. I had figured it was "growing pains" for Dish having just added it... but if it is a Turner problem, then I guess it is a sit & wait.

Good to know at least that it wasn't just me. Sometimes I wonder, even when I'm about 99.9% sure it isn't me!


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I am watching "Home Movies" on Toon-HD right now and I don't have any sould issues. 

My sound is via HDMI.

Yes, I am a 51 year old man watching Toon's... Strange mood tonight!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

grog said:


> I am watching "Home Movies" on Toon-HD right now and I don't have any sould issues.
> 
> My sound is via HDMI.
> 
> Yes, I am a 51 year old man watching Toon's... Strange mood tonight!


I'm not watching at the moment... but it seems to come and go. I've watched entire shows without hearing any problems... then it starts up for a while. Maybe now they are in a good cycle.


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

HDMe said:


> To complement my picture quality improvement thread...
> 
> Anyone else hearing lots of popping audio periodically on Cartoon Network HD?
> 
> ...


Me here your not alone..........they had a show tonight that did it and like you 
I am going through a tos link (optical) to a receiver

I heard it during a show intro.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

grog said:


> Yes, I am a 51 year old man watching Toon's... Strange mood tonight!


Ain't nothing wrong with that my friend. :lol:


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

Yesterday when I came home from work, they were very frequent audio dropouts. Unwatchable.

I flipped over to Disney HD and after just a couple of minutes there was severe audio distortion on that channel. I thought maybe my dish was messed up or something but none of my other channels had problems.

When you go into system info, what does it mean when it say LNB drift detected or something like that?


----------



## dgordo (Aug 29, 2004)

I see that the point has been made but just to back it up, I have seen the same problem on directv. Its not a dish issue.


----------



## Cache22 (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm glad to see this isn't just me. I tried watching the channel yesterday, and every few seconds or so the audio would drop out my receiver display would jump back and forth between dolby digital and plain 2 speaker mode. I was afraid my receiver might be having issues, it is reassuring to know it's the signal.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

grog said:


> I am a 51 year old man watching Toon's...


You have absolutely nothing to be ashamed of. I'm 46 and watch cartoons, anime, etc. 

And on topic, haven't noticed any popping on TV1 (except continuing popping on TV2 output on any channel).


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Turner, as usual, is the worst network. They routinely use panoramic stretch on their 4x3 SD content to fill the screen, have audio problems, and very little HD content. Remember this is the same network that colorized classic black & white content that certainly didn't need it. Turner has zero respect for the content; they're just looking for revenue.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Does it seem like all the audio is coming out of the left rear speaker?


----------



## TP715 (Jan 15, 2007)

DustoMan said:


> Does it seem like all the audio is coming out of the left rear speaker?


Same thing happened to me but I can't remember which channel (it was one of the new ones). It was the most bizarre audio problem I have ever heard- all audio out of left rear


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

so far for me this channel has been perfect. toons look great.


----------



## timfitz99 (Jan 11, 2006)

I haven't heard any popping over HDMI, but am quite disappointed that the picture is stretch-o-vision. Even the widescreen shows (was watching Metalacalypse) are stretched. Lame.


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

DustoMan said:


> Does it seem like all the audio is coming out of the left rear speaker?


I noticed this the other morning when some scooby do show was on. It seems fine all the other times I've watched. I also haven't noticed any more audio dropouts recently.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

PhantomOG said:


> I noticed this the other morning when some scooby do show was on. It seems fine all the other times I've watched. I also haven't noticed any more audio dropouts recently.


The shows I recorded this morning were spread out "correctly" across all speakers. And I didn't notice any dropouts either. Maybe they fixed it, we'll see tonight. Got Naruto, Death Note, Bleach, and Code Geuss set to record.


----------

